# my garage



## Bigstef (Oct 28, 2012)

I enclose a few photos of my garage.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No pics of big stef? 
Looks like a lot if good stuff. 
Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome Big Stef,
The only problem I see is too much stuff piled up against the beer fridge. And if that's not the beer fridge, then I see a bigger problem.:laughing:

Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lol*



firehawkmph said:


> Welcome Big Stef,
> The only problem I see is too much stuff piled up against the beer fridge. And if that's not the beer fridge, then I see a bigger problem.:laughing:
> 
> Mike Hawkins


:laughing:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Any projects in there?


----------



## Bigstef (Oct 28, 2012)

Ive just purchased a Robert Sorby Pro Edge sharpening system.Its the dogs bollocks. Much faster and truer than a whetstone set up which I have removed. The only downside is the cost of replacement belts which are quite long lasting.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Welcome Big Stef,
> The only problem I see is too much stuff piled up against the beer fridge. And if that's not the beer fridge, then I see a bigger problem.:laughing:
> 
> Mike Hawkins


:laughing:


----------



## MKandyman (Dec 29, 2011)

All I could think of looking at those pics were "....gee I wish I had that many clamps!"


----------



## Bigstef (Oct 28, 2012)

You know the old adage , you can never have too many clamps. Im still needing some inbetweenies.


----------

